# New calibers........anyone see something



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

that they might want? 375 Ruger? 30TC? 308 Marlin?........Mines the 17 Fireball, Remington is coming out with. Your 221 Fireball necked down to shoot 17 cal pills. Could buy a 17 Remington I suppose but that fireball looks like a nice one to play with for woodchucks this Spring.
Suppose it wont do anything my 22-250 or 243 or 204 cant do...but something new to tinker with. Ordered one today just hope I have it before the chucks start coming out early with the warm weather!


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I'm doing the opposite. I'm going older. I have a BAD itch for a 45-70 lever gun right now. And no not the new XLR kind. I shot a buddies 1895 45-70 (22") over Christmas and it sealed the deal. I must have one........

Now to find a deal on one...........


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

462.00 at Williams in Davison......I bought my 1st one about 10 years ago and just have to have another. Cant wait to get this one out and go chucking with it...500gr cast lead loads!! should swat down the biggest chucks known to man.


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

I think the .338 Federal is a neat cartridge - .338 necked up from a .308 Win case. Heavy bullet, moderate velocity, short action. Would love this in a BAR or Remington Woodsmaster.

In reality my next long gun may be a 45/70 bbl for the Encore collection so I can shoot spire point bullets.

PS the Marlin 45/70 is a must have! Would not trade mine for anything.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

to chamber and come out with. So far nothing on their web site. Maybe at a later date we will see them.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I'm looking older, too. I've been looking for a really nice savage 99 in .250-3000 for some time. Maybe this year will be the year! It would round out my collection of medium calibers. I've got rifles chambered in .243, .260. .270, 7mm-08 (.284) and .30 calibers but no .25 as of yet.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

chamber a bolt in 250 Savage? Ive been a 25-06 nut for years, Id like to see the 25 Souper legitimized [308 case necked to 25 cal] by one of the manufacturers. I cant figure why someone hasnt done this as it would be a great caliber for deer and varmints on a commercial scale. For now my mids are the 243 and 25-06, but certainly wouldnt rule out a 250 Savage [wasnt sure if any are made currently]. The WSSM cals look to be a debacle, as I have taken 223,243 and 25 WSSM cases to the gun shows I set up at and theyre about good for book ends!


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Too many guns....not enough money..:rant: I've been leaning older too. I recently got a 358 Win and then a 348 Win. The only new round I have is the 204 Ruger. I do like the 338 Federal and that 17 Fireball is a pretty cool little round also. No one currently chambers the 250 Savage, I've seen a fair amount of them at estate auctions. I went to a firearms auction at the Isabella Sportsmans Club and they had a beautiful 250 Savage....I should've bit higher it was mint.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I think M1 is right, I have not seen any current offerings in .250 Savage. I've seen Encore barrels chambered for it on E-bay. I've got enough bolt guns anyway. The only lever gun that I have is a vintage model 94 in 30/30 so adding a nice Savage 99 is the plan.


----------



## Gene Dipzinski (Nov 22, 2003)

I've got a flame burning in my wallet pocket - even in my old age. Since passing my Win M88 on to my oldest daughter's husband, I've got to get a replacement lever type. I'm focused on a new Marlin XLR in 35 Rem. I have two bolt action 308 Win's, a 338-06 AI and a 375 Whelen, so it'll have to be the 35 Rem from the Marlin stable.


----------



## hobtag (Oct 25, 2006)

savage shooters will make any caliber barrel that can be screwed into a savage bolt gun for a couple hundred bucks, easy process can be done by most people ,,
have changed mine a couple of times just playing around,, just a thought 

I have been playing with the 17 remington lately , its a real riot to shoot, and it will vaporize a squirrel,, just make head shots and your good

they have a bunch of bullets anymore for them 15 - 30 grs 

recently picked up a carbine barrel in 17 rem for my contender what a shooter,, really impressed 

http://www.savageshooters.com/


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

I want a .338 Federal. Specificaly, I want Remington to offer this in it's regular Model 7 and it's Model 7 CDL. I will order one immediately if I hear they will do this. I will wait to see if that happens but if not, I'll have it done myself, either buy Remingtons custom shop or a good local gunsmith.
I know Ruger is offering this caliber in it's Frontier rifle, I like it but it's pricey compared to their other models. Might be an option though. Ruger is also chambering the .338 Federal in an all weather 77 as well, but the polished stainless is worthless imo....too bright for the woods.

I also want a Browning A-bolt in stainless/synthetic chambered in .325 WSM. 

(I wish Remington would offer the Model 7 in .358 Win as well)


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

SM, you took the words right out of my mouth, I'd like a 325 WSM and it's on my list. I have a 358 in the BLR and it's a hell of a round. Im also eyeing that 338 Federal also and if Remington offers it, that'll seal the deal for me.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I want a 338 Federal, but will get a 243 in an older 99 C and get it rebored to 338 Federal, be a darn good Elk stopper. Les


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm also looking older, I'm hopeing to get a 6.5x55 this year.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

steelers fan said:


> I'm also looking older, I'm hopeing to get a 6.5x55 this year.


Great caliber! The venerable Swede.


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Rich..........

You take a 45/70 out to swat chucks, CALL ME!

I would love to see you knock the stuffings out of one with that.


----------



## TheBigEasy (Dec 27, 2004)

Huntsman27 said:


> that they might want? 375 Ruger? 30TC? 308 Marlin?........Mines the 17 Fireball, Remington is coming out with. Your 221 Fireball necked down to shoot 17 cal pills. Could buy a 17 Remington I suppose but that fireball looks like a nice one to play with for woodchucks this Spring.
> Suppose it wont do anything my 22-250 or 243 or 204 cant do...but something new to tinker with. Ordered one today just hope I have it before the chucks start coming out early with the warm weather!


The .17 Fireball is not a new round, its a new name on an old round. It is a .17 Mach IV. I read a whole article on it. Nothing new about it except for its name, Remington is hoping with the success of the .17 HMR, they can reintroduce the .17 centerfire.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

Hanging out on the varmints Den for quite awhile and working for a commercial reloader long ago I was familiar with many of these NEW factory rounds. Remingtons new 07 catalog goes further stating "Weve made the design a little better and made it our own"........the catalog has but 1 20gr Accutip loading at 4000fps. Im sure with some Berger bullets and tinkering I can work with it. Especially as the ammo wholesales for around 19.00 a box.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

WoodchuckSniper said:


> Rich..........
> 
> You take a 45/70 out to swat chucks, CALL ME!
> 
> I would love to see you knock the stuffings out of one with that.


 so I can do some loading for March when Mr chuck wakes up. I almost bought the 500 S&W NEF at Williams too.....sounded like another great chuck smasher! Im thinking we might have to do some video tape work there.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

what's the deal with the 338 federal, guys?

everything i've read on it makes it seem like a bust, to me, anyway. you can load the 338 win mag to shoot like the federal round, but also have the option to really beef it up.. even 250 grain factory rounds with the 338 win mag are pretty tame in recoil. 

what's the thought process on this one, swamp, huntsman, m1?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

So far only Tikka and Sako are the only mfgs making guns for it. If Savage jumped in Im sure guys would buy a few. However, I believe your assumption is correct. Its not going over well and the Mfgs arent chambering for it. I think Swamp was looking for a Rem Model 7. I just got the new Rem catalog at G-Mtn and theres NO 338 Fed rifles by Remington.
As far as a 338 Win? true it could be down loaded, but the 338 has some recoil....vs a 308 case quite a bit more. Then again it isnt a varmint gun one would shoot everyday. Myself [6-4 225] recoil isnt a big thing, but to some it could be more of what they could handle.
Truth be told, I am far more excited about the 17 Fireball, as I know Ill use it quite a bit on varmints this year. Hope theres a few more things new this year I can use. The IMR4007 powder also looks interesting for my 22-250 loads.


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

yes, it does have some recoil.. and i've only recently started reloading for the 338 win mag, as my hunting partner purchased a sako a5 chambered in it for a British Columbia elk hunt next september.

i was amazed at the recoil.. after everything i'd read about it, i thought it would be a hammer. and truth be told, i'm sure you can make it so.. but the 250 grain rem core-loks were nothing! i'd far and away rather shoot that than your average slug from a 12 gauge! very nice shooting - i may have to get one some day.. i can't imagine that if you loaded it with a 180 grain round, and an average speed, that it would be any more recoil than the 06.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I haven't heard much about it, even at a firearm board I'm on. I've heard of no one buying one yet. I know some say they should have went with the '06 case but A-Square already did that and has the 338-06 A-Square. I've seem some claims of the 338 Federals performance and on paper it looks good. But it seems like most the time these numbers are exaggerated as a marketing tool. Ruger is supposed to offer it in their Frontier Rifle, along with the 358 Win:

http://www.ruger.com/Firearms/PDF/NewProducts/KM77FRTG_MKII-A-S.pdf

Unfortunately it only has a 16 1/2" barrel. If they offered it in the regular Mk II rifles, Savage, or even Remington, I would maybe look at it a little closer. If I saw a Tikka for a decent price I wouldn't turn it away. I think it would be a decent round for woods hunting or shots less than 200 yards or so. But it reminds me of the 358 Win and it's history. Probably a good round but my prediction was it would go the same way and not be overly popular. And to see Ruger as the only domestic maker making it, and that in the frontier rifle...that doesn't look good to me.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Hunt, Ruger is chambering the 338 Fed in their All Weather 77 and their 77 Frontier Rifle. (the Frontier rifle will be chambered in .358 Win and .325 WSM as well) Nice punch from such a compact package. 

The .338 Fed could very well be a bust, similar to the .358 Win, I don't know. It certainly will not be a bust based on it's effectiveness thats for sure. But it may be a bust because the general shooting public just won't care. The average joe will buy that .270 or .30-06 and be perfectly happy, or they will have the itch for a magnum they don't really need (in many instances anyway)and won't be wowed enough about the modest paper ballistics of the .338 Fed. It's too bad really but it is what it is. Having seen the .358 in action, I know that the moderate paper ballistics don't do it any justice....and that will go for the .338 Fed as well. They work far better than they should on game. I'll take a 210 grain bullet at 2600 fps everyday, especially for whitetails. 
Loading down the .338 Win Mag is certainly an option but only for the minority that handload. And personaly, I wouldn't waste my time toting a heavy fullsize .338 Mag around the deer woods unless it were all I had. I would much rather tote a fast handling Carbine like the model 7, since I walk much more than I shoot. And I would still have enough cartridge to take anything in the lower 48 save for the big bears. You can get lightweight .338Win Mags built, but the recoil is more than most can handle and so is the cost. 
For me, if you haven't noticed yet, I like small light rifles. I feel I don't need a heavy rifle to accomplish my goals. I doubt I'd buy a bolt action rifle that weighed much more than 7 pounds, even in a magnum caliber. 

I think the .338 Fed has a chance if the manufacturers chamber it in the right rifle, like the Model 7, Rem Mountain Rifle, Savage Sierra etc. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

M1Garand said:


> Unfortunately it only has a 16 1/2" barrel. If they offered it in the regular Mk II rifles, Savage, or even Remington, I would maybe look at it a little closer. If I saw a Tikka for a decent price I wouldn't turn it away. I think it would be a decent round for woods hunting or shots less than 200 yards or so. But it reminds me of the 358 Win and it's history. Probably a good round but my prediction was it would go the same way and not be overly popular. And to see Ruger as the only domestic maker making it, and that in the frontier rifle...that doesn't look good to me.


I read some tests with the little 16.5" pipe and velocity loss was far less than I expected. I had taken that rifle off my list for that same reason...18" would have been a better compromise I thought. Anyway, I was impressed. I have a .308 with 18" barrel and it still reaches out there with authority. Yet, that Frontier rifle will not appeal to a mass audience, no doubt. I love the .338-06 as well. Weatherbay offered it as a factory chambering for about 2 years but it didn't take commercially. Been loaded for years from A-square as it's been a popular Wildcat. Too bad, but I can understand it. For all intensive purposes it was a ballistic twin of the .35 Whelen. (Just as the .338 and 358 Win are very similar)


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

The plus side of the 338 Fed was making it from 308 cases, but its not a gun Id shoot that much anyways. So the 338 W/M makes more sense. The gun might be a bit lighter [say a sport weight] again, not that much of a big deal. Reading Swamps post I know he likes those light guns.
The 338 and 358 cals will probably just have a small following. I think both are excellent choices for deer.
M1 posts Ruger may have that shorty available but Id want a 22 inch BBl myself. Guess Ill have to wait and see.
What Ive been waiting for is an offering of the 308 case in 25 caliber. The wildcat is a 25 souper, but a 25-308 Id love to have as it would be a great round over say the 250 Sav and 257 Roberts. Add to that varmint capabilities and I cant understand why the big guys havent tossed it out on the market?


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Huntsman27 said:


> The plus side of the 338 Fed was making it from 308 cases, but its not a gun Id shoot that much anyways. So the 338 W/M makes more sense. The gun might be a bit lighter [say a sport weight] again, not that much of a big deal. Reading Swamps post I know he likes those light guns.
> The 338 and 358 cals will probably just have a small following. I think both are excellent choices for deer.
> M1 posts Ruger may have that shorty available but Id want a 22 inch BBl myself. Guess Ill have to wait and see.
> What Ive been waiting for is an offering of the 308 case in 25 caliber. The wildcat is a 25 souper, but a 25-308 Id love to have as it would be a great round over say the 250 Sav and 257 Roberts. Add to that varmint capabilities and I cant understand why the big guys havent tossed it out on the market?



Hunt, I think Rugers All Weather 77 has a 22" pipe.....I just don't like the polished stainelss for a hunting rifle. I agree about the 25-08.....but than again, I do like my short actions! Loaded with a 115 or 120 NP, it would make a great light recoiling deer rifle. Not sure if it would turn enough mainstream buyers on but I like it regardless. Makes more sense to me than the .25 WSSM. (which died almost immediatley after birth it seemed)


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

and the 25/08 is such a natural I cant figure why they didnt bring it out. The WSSMs are dead, I have a bunch of 243 WSSM cases I am taking to the gun show and figure Ill be lucky to get rid of it. Its always been very slow moving no matter what the cal 223/243/25.
I figured as far as reloaders, guys would jump at the 25/08 as it could easily be made from 308s [much like 25-06 from 30-06]. Some 75 gr or 87s for varmints and the 115-120s for deer [partial to Hornady 117s BT].


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

i do like bigger bores, that's no secret.

and i do detest heavy recoil as well.. 

the 338 caliber adds significant frontal area over 308 diameter bullets, and i like that.

swamp - you make valid points about gun weight. i personally like a heavier rifle. i was reminded of that again this year on the last day of muzzleloader season, when we were on a deer drive. we'd spotted a dozen deer on a farm we can hunt, and we were in a hurry to get into position.. we'd been at it for a few hours already and i had to jog through the woods, and down a lane to get a shot. but when i dropped to a knee after being out of breath, the heavy savage settled nicely and closed the deal at about 80 yards.

we're pushing a 225 grain barnes tsx at 2800 fps. if all i was ever going to hunt was whitetails and mule deer, i'd say the 338 federal is a great round. but most guys have an 06 or a 308, etc., and want to buy something that's a bigger step up from what they have. but yes, if i was forced to choose between a 180 grain 30-06 round @ 2700 fps, vs. a 210 grain 338 round @ 2600 fps, i'd take the 338.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

I'd agree that a .25/08 seems like a natural, since it would fall right between the .243 & the .260 Remington. The major drawback to the .243 is that you can't use 110 -120 gr. bullets, which are really optimum for deer. That was the main reason that I got a .260, to take advantage of the heavier bullets that are available.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

rzdrmh said:


> iarea over 308 diameter bullets, and i like that.
> 
> swamp - you make valid points about gun weight. i personally like a heavier rifle. i was reminded of that again this year on the last day of muzzleloader season, when we were on a deer drive. we'd spotted a dozen deer on a farm we can hunt, and we were in a hurry to get into position.. we'd been at it for a few hours already and i had to jog through the woods, and down a lane to get a shot. but when i dropped to a knee after being out of breath, the heavy savage settled nicely and closed the deal at about 80 yards.


No doubt, in situations like that, a heavier rifle can be an advantage. Shooting the lighter rifles without a rest in the field can pose some difficulty. One can easily develop target panic while trying to settle those crosshairs on the target....another reason I prefer low powered variables on these guns as it can ease the mind a bit. Too much power can short cicuit the brain when trying to get a stable sight picture. I have no problem with "Minute of Deer" accuracy of these guns on offhand shots, but I won't win any contests with them in a bullseye shoot! You learn with these guns as soon as you get a good site picture you squezze the trigger immediately....you hesitate and your in trouble.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Swamp Monster said:


> Hunt, Ruger is chambering the 338 Fed in their All Weather 77 and their 77 Frontier Rifle. (the Frontier rifle will be chambered in .358 Win and .325 WSM as well) Nice punch from such a compact package.
> 
> The .338 Fed could very well be a bust, similar to the .358 Win, I don't know. It certainly will not be a bust based on it's effectiveness thats for sure. But it may be a bust because the general shooting public just won't care. The average joe will buy that .270 or .30-06 and be perfectly happy, or they will have the itch for a magnum they don't really need (in many instances anyway)and won't be wowed enough about the modest paper ballistics of the .338 Fed. It's too bad really but it is what it is. Having seen the .358 in action, I know that the moderate paper ballistics don't do it any justice....and that will go for the .338 Fed as well....I think the .338 Fed has a chance if the manufacturers chamber it in the right rifle, like the Model 7, Rem Mountain Rifle, Savage Sierra etc. Time will tell I guess


I didn't realize that Ruger also had it in their all weather rifle. I'd like to see the 338 Fed do well but you said it when most of the general public won't care as they'll want something they believe they can take a deer out to 500 yards though most can't make the shot anyway. For 99% of the distances most take deer, the 338 Fed would fit fine. In all my years of hunting farmlands and woods, the longest I shot one was about 250 yards and that was the exception. I think all others were 100 yards or less. That would be a neat little package to have one in a M7, Mountain Rifle, and some of the others.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

rzdrmh said:


> i do like bigger bores, that's no secret.
> 
> and i do detest heavy recoil as well..
> 
> ...


I've developed a fondness for bigger bores since I got my 358 Win a few years ago. I was surprised that I've heard a few say it was a heavy recoiler but I didn't think it much different than my 270 Win. But comparing a .277 bullet to a .358, there's a significant difference. I can push a 225 TSX about 2500 fps out of a 20 inch barrel...not too bad. I've had some pretty good results with 200 grns as well. I think if the right combination were offered, such as some mentioned by SM, I would really look at getting one, esp a M7 or comparable.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

M1Garand said:


> I didn't realize that Ruger also had it in their all weather rifle. I'd like to see the 338 Fed do well but you said it when most of the general public won't care as they'll want something they believe they can take a deer out to 500 yards though most can't make the shot anyway. For 99% of the distances most take deer, the 338 Fed would fit fine. In all my years of hunting farmlands and woods, the longest I shot one was about 250 yards and that was the exception. I think all others were 100 yards or less. That would be a neat little package to have one in a M7, Mountain Rifle, and some of the others.


Most guys buy a rifle intending to shoot 400-500 yards and never do. Thats where the Magnumitis comes into play. A 270 or 30-06 can and will do it...IF the shooter practices and knows his game, which, sadly many do not.
Thats why I love shooting PDs out west. One becomes proficient at those ranges a deer looks like a truck.....The problem is Joe Public has read his ballistics chart, sights in at 100 yards sees a deer at 400 yards and off we are lobbing shots no where near the deer. Or, worse yet, clips it and it dies off not found because the dope thinks he missed and doesnt look. Of the 80-90 deer now Ive killed, I can only count maybe 3 that were over 250 yards. I would say most, 90% are probably 100 yards or less. This years was no different, maybe 75 yards with a 45 cal Optima M/L.
Personally I cant see using something like a 300 Ultra mag, 30-378 Wby for White tails. However, its what keeps the gun Mfgs sales going.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with you 100%. That reminds me when I was at Jays one time checking out an ammo sale. An older man was asking the clerk how far he could shoot a deer with the '06 rounds he was looking. I asked him how good a shot was he...he ignored me. The clerk said 600 yards. The guy bought the ammo and left. The problem I have with that is that guy left believing he could take shots up to 600 yards at a deer. Last year I had to bite my tongue when a neighbor said he took a shot at a buck that was about 300 yards away with his 270. He said he didn't know if he hit it and went out and only found a spot of blood. This is a guy who doesn't even shoot before the season to verify his zero. I wanted to tell him he had no business shooting at that deer at that range if he didn't put the time in to practice his shooting. Luckily another neighbor shot that buck and found where the other neigbor hit it...in the lower rear leg. My brothers friend did the same at 400 yards and a 7mm Rem Mag. :rant: Rag writers are certainly no help in all of this.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Munstrlndr, I can't think of a reason for the 25/08, I have two 250 Savages, very happy with them, but I am an older cartridge hound any how. I wouldn't mind a 375 Ruger though. Les


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

buy one. Id just like to see the 25-08 offered in a carry firearm.
M-1 yes indeed, the gun rags usually say something about remaining energy of 1000-1200 ft lbs at the distance you intend to shoot. Which is great, but the energy doesnt mean a thing if the dope shooting cant hit a barn with it!:lol:


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

You would think Savage would have the brains to chaber their rifles in at least some of the calibers that made them famous, I would at least chamber the bolts in 250 and 300 Sav. Les


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Violator22 said:


> Munstrlndr, I can't think of a reason for the 25/08, I have two 250 Savages, very happy with them, but I am an older cartridge hound any how. I wouldn't mind a 375 Ruger though. Les


If you read the early part of this thread you'll see that I am very taken with the .250 Savage and have wanted one for some time. It's a great round! The primary benefit for .25/08 would be that it would be based on the .308 case, as the .243, .260 & 7-mm-08 are. This would make it easier to re-barrel rifles originally chambered for .308 and cases could be easly necked down from existing brass. This was one of the reasons that Remington came up with the .260 case instead of just chambering rifles for 6.5x55. Balistically the two are almost identical.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

get them to make a few for us? I just dont want to pay for custom 25 Souper dies, and barrel and all the work that goes with it. A 25-08 would be nice and easy to work with.


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I shot my brothers .350 rem mag when I was in PA last time. I really liked this rifle. He built it off a mauser action- ordered a stock for my .270 and the channel came it to large... said he had a .350 reming mag reamer "laying" around and decided to build it. 

It was pushing a 200 grain bullet at 2950 fps.... shot it out to 300 yards (was shooting it at a gong target- what a riot). Recoil was not bad... Did a number on some whitetail (of course)... Might have to be my next rifle. 

The only thing I did not like- was how much powder it burns. Would go broke shooting/reloading that thing  .


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Munstrlndr, you can get one put together on a Savage 110 fairly reasonably. Douglas makes the barrels for the 250 on a 110, and it can be done for less than 600.00. My Dad got an older Savage 110 off gunbroker for 450 in 250 Savage. Between him and I we have 5 250's between us. Les


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Looking into my crystal ball tells me the .338 Fed is destined for obscurity.

Too bad really. For the applications guys listed above (deer sized game at relatively close range) it is sure to be a great round. Take it for what it is, a .308 on roids. Unfortunately, the advantage offered by a .338 seems to be lost on the VAST majority of shooting public. No amount of speed will ever be a substitute for surface area. If it was, we'd all be shooting .257 Wthby Mags. One only needs to look at the number of guys hunting WT with a .243 and elk with a 7mm Rem Mag to know what is a priority to today's hunter. It aint bore size my friend. And this is why the .338 Fed is never going to gain a foot hold.

I personally like to make big holes, and a .338 hole at most any speed through a WT is going to kill like the hammer of Thor. Would I like a .338 Fed for MI WT hunting? You bet! However, I already have a .30-06 and a .300 Savage. Tough to justify the step up when it seems like as of late most look at my .308 bore as "big medicine"  . If I were starting from scratch, I think I'd take a hard look at the .338 Fed over the -06. Gasp, did I really say that???:tdo12: 

Now for larger game - elk, moose, big bear - I think the .338-06 has the edge if you're looking for a light rifle with modest recoil. Personally, I will shave five pounds off my waist and hump up the mountain with my .338 win mag every time. The extra heft is worth the comfort of knowing I'm scooting a 225gr .338 dia projectile across the valley at nearly 2900 fps. Recoil? Don't believe everything you read. I'd rather shoot 20 rounds out of my .338 win than two rounds out of my slug or duck gun. 

They should have called it the .338 Federal Fireball


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

RecurveRx said:


> Looking into my crystal ball tells me the .338 Fed is destined for obscurity.
> 
> Too bad really. For the applications guys listed above (deer sized game at relatively close range) it is sure to be a great round. Take it for what it is, a .308 on roids. Unfortunately, the advantage offered by a .338 seems to be lost on the VAST majority of shooting public. No amount of speed will ever be a substitute for surface area. If it was, we'd all be shooting .257 Wthby Mags. One only needs to look at the number of guys hunting WT with a .243 and elk with a 7mm Rem Mag to know what is a priority to today's hunter. It aint bore size my friend. And this is why the .338 Fed is never going to gain a foot hold.
> 
> ...


 Obscurity! the list continues to grow! 356/307/348/the Saum/WSM/WSSM....guess we will have to wait and see. But part of the death knell looks like marketing snafus. Announcing ammo, and only Tikka/Sako having guns wasnt a real bright idea. The average Joe [read Nascar nimble nut] probably cant pronounce Tikka/Sako let alone afford one. Then again, if he has his Ought six he doesnt need another gun!


----------



## rzdrmh (Dec 30, 2003)

recurve - 

i concur! big holes kill better! the most reliable way to make big holes is to shoot big projectiles!

the additional factor, that many of today's hunters seem to forget, is that gravity is the most predictable aspect of shooting. big spitzer boat tail bullets might not shoot as flat, but they buck the wind downrange well. isn't that why the .338 lapua, with a 300 grain match bullet is gaining ground in the 1000 yard competitions?


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

rzdrmh said:


> recurve -
> 
> i concur! big holes kill better! the most reliable way to make big holes is to shoot big projectiles!
> 
> the additional factor, that many of today's hunters seem to forget, is that gravity is the most predictable aspect of shooting. big spitzer boat tail bullets might not shoot as flat, but they buck the wind downrange well. isn't that why the .338 lapua, with a 300 grain match bullet is gaining ground in the 1000 yard competitions?


Of course you and I cant agree on big holes kill better dead is DEAD lol.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

Swamp Monster said:


> Hunt, I think Rugers All Weather 77 has a 22" pipe.....I just don't like the polished stainelss for a hunting rifle. I agree about the 25-08.....but than again, I do like my short actions! Loaded with a 115 or 120 NP, it would make a great light recoiling deer rifle. Not sure if it would turn enough mainstream buyers on but I like it regardless. Makes more sense to me than the .25 WSSM. (which died almost immediatley after birth it seemed)


Swamp,

The new Ruger All Weather model, the Hawkeye, is chambered in 338 and has a matte SS finish. I'm picking one up in a 280.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Huntsman27 said:


> But part of the death knell looks like marketing snafus. Announcing ammo, and only Tikka/Sako having guns wasnt a real bright idea.


Exactly. I wonder if they got advice from Remington on how to market a new cartridge? With all Hornady has done recently along with Marlin and Ruger, maybe Remington....seems like when they initially put it out, getting them on board with some rifles chambered for it would have been a better strategy than a $1500 Sako gun. The Tikka's not a bad gun, but I'll bet a majority of hunters never heard of it. I think they're best chance is is the Ruger rifles sell.


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Still think they should have called it the .338 Federal Fireball


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Violator22 said:


> Munstrlndr, you can get one put together on a Savage 110 fairly reasonably. Douglas makes the barrels for the 250 on a 110, and it can be done for less than 600.00. My Dad got an older Savage 110 off gunbroker for 450 in 250 Savage. Between him and I we have 5 250's between us. Les


Les, I've got enough bolt guns. I'd like to find a vintage Savage 99 chambered in .250, that would be a great addition to my arsenal.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Munsterlndr, Like these:

Dad's 99 G in 250-3000










My 1899 Model 250-3000 Deluxe and My 99 A


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Violator22 said:


> Munsterlndr, Like these:
> 
> Dad's 99 G in 250-3000
> 
> ...


Yeah, exactly like those! Especially your 99A. What was the year of manufacture on that one? I love the Schnabel fore-ends.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

The 99 a was 71, the G was 24 and the 1899 was 1915 Les


----------



## PA BUCK 2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Those 99s are very nice! Have one in .300 savage that my nephew has seemed to take over... Your collection is in great shape!!


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Thanks, I have a couple of 300's and 303's too. I like all of mine in Savage calibers, my coup de gras was my 1895 in 303 Savage with a production date of 1896. My next rifle purchase will be an AR-15 in M4 config. Too bad I do all of my Deer hunting in Cass county, so I can't use any of them. But when I go Elk hunting out here, I carry my 99 R in 300 or my T in 303. Les


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Violator22 said:


> Thanks, I have a couple of 300's and 303's too. I like all of mine in Savage calibers, my coup de gras was my 1895 in 303 Savage with a production date of 1896. My next rifle purchase will be an AR-15 in M4 config. Too bad I do all of my Deer hunting in Cass county, so I can't use any of them. But when I go Elk hunting out here, I carry my 99 R in 300 or my T in 303. Les


You need one in .22 High Power to round out your collection!


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

I know, but I haven't found any good ones with condition yet, and I want my 22 HP in an EG or an early model E. Crud, talking about big bucks there. Right now I am saving up for an 1899 MHG in 303. Les


----------



## steelers fan (Dec 5, 2004)

Those 99's are beauty's, I have one in .308 which i love but i really love those old ones.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I actually found that Remington chambers the 250 Savage in their custom shop in a M7 with a Mannlicher stock:

http://www.remington.com/products/firearms/custom_shop/seven/model_seven_MS.asp


----------

